# Jigsaws



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

After only 30 years, my Craftsman hand held jigsaw/scroller died. Looking for a replacement I wanted to get the Bosch 1591 but that is not available anywhere except a $250+ cost. It was replaced by two models, one high end for $275 and another I think model 470 for $150 but it didn't get very good ratings.

After further research, I found the Makita 4351, for $175, which received very good ratings on all the websites and then ordered it from Amazon.

I was waiting yesterday for it to be delivered and I received an email from Amazon that "per my request, the item was accepted and returned for credit." I didn't return it or request it to be returned. During the wait, I found a used Festool 600 for the same price. The owner claims it was only used a dozen times. The pix in the ad wasn't good enough to see if there was any other damage or wear but the owner claims it is in good shape. Includes the case etc. But I will have to drive 100 miles round trip to see it.

What do you experts think, retry a new Makita or a used Festool? Any advice?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Ron

I'm curious to know what a "Festool 600" *is*. The reason that I'm curious is that Festool over here in Europe have only gotten as far as the PS300 Trion and the PS400 Carvex - and both are expensive against everything else on the market. I've used the PSB300 against my own Bosch GST135BCE (1590EVS in the USA - there was a body grip version of both available in most markets) and I'll be honest there wasn't much in it, apart from the Bosch being a lot cheaper to buy and having a toolless base tilt mechanism which to me is extremely handy for doing scribes









_Above: Bosch GST135BCE (1590EVS in USA)
Below: Festool Trion PSB300_









As far as the Makita 43*2*1 goes, are you sure that's the right model number? The 4321 I knew was a very basic jigsaw offered a long time ago and still available in some markets as a "starter" tool:









_Above: Makita 4321 Jigsaw - basic
Below: Makita 5351 Barrel-grip Jigsaw_









I know of the 43*5*1 which is a barrel grip version of the bow-handled 4350:









_Above: Makita 4359 Bow-handle Jigsaw (internals same as 4351)
Below: Makita BJV180 Jigsaw (the cordless cousin which shares the gearbox and base with the 4350/4351 models)_









The 4350 is a good, solid workhorse, and Makita used the gearbox, base and other parts to make their cordless BJV180. Again I've NOT used the 4351, but I have used a bow-handled 4350 - and it was that machine which helped me decide on the BJV180 for my cordless kit. In terms of corded tools, though, the Festool Trion (PS/PSB300) 









_Above: Festool Trion PS300 Jigsaw_

has quite a few advantages over the Makita, as do the Bosch 1590/1591- the extra blade clamps mean that they cut a lot straighter in deep stock, but I understand that the Trion is picky about blades with some thicker blades not fitting at all (the Bosch 1590/1591 on the other hand have spring secondary guides which neatly sidestep the issue and are self-adjusting right up to the point at which you wear out the carbide tips like I did on my GST135BCE). The newer Bosch saws (GST140 over here JS470 in the USA) have some differences and they've lost the toolless baseplate tilt feature so when my 135 finally goes phut! I'm not sure what I'll go for

In your position if the Festool is a Trion (PS300) then it could be a bargain and it will certainly outperform the Makita on deep cuts. If it's the earlier PS/PSB200 then I'm less certain that it's a great deal - it all depends on price/condition

Regards

Phil


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

forget either of those choices and go with a Bosch...
you won't regret it for the are proven work horses...
and there's no worries with a reconditioned one...
my 1st pick is a 1590EVSK

Bosch Reconditioned Jig Saws


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

*OOps*

You are right. It was supposed to be the 300 not 600. Sorry. I went to the reconditioned site and it didn't have the Bosch1591 listed. Checked ebay as well and no luck.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

rweerstra said:


> You are right. It was supposed to be the 300 not 600. Sorry. I went to the reconditioned site and it didn't have the Bosch1591 listed. Checked ebay as well and no luck.


the BB's have them...


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

rweerstra said:


> After only 30 years, my Craftsman hand held jigsaw/scroller died. Looking for a replacement I wanted to get the Bosch 1591 but that is not available anywhere except a $250+ cost. It was replaced by two models, one high end for $275 and another I think model 470 for $150 but it didn't get very good ratings.
> 
> After further research, I found the Makita 4351, for $175, which received very good ratings on all the websites and then ordered it from Amazon.
> 
> ...


The Festool is a great saw but comes with aggravations about manually adjusting guides as mentioned above. The built-in dust collection is excellent if that matters to you. Keep in mind this saw was selling for $250 new last month, $265 now and take that into consideration along with mileage and time for the trip.

Bosch and Makita seem to have joined Hitachi in the "Aliens v. Predator" lookalike contest with no clear winner. I have an old Makita 4301BV bought in 1986 that's been to the commercial wars and survived, still runs well. Ditto my Bosch 1590 which I assume is the predecessor to the 1591, I bought it for my framing crews to use cutting radiused rafter tails. It still runs and runs well, I picked up the dust collection baseplate and use it in the shop when it's not on the jobsite. Great saw, takes a licking and keeps on ticking.

I haven't been in the market for a jigsaw in years but if I had to buy a new one I'd go with the Festool and put up with the blade guides. I have their TS55 and a couple of their routers and the quality is definitely top-notch, customer service is excellent and they have no match in integration with dust collection. Just keep that price point in mind if you're looking at a used tool.

HTH,
Bill


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thank you for all your input. It has been helpful as I look over the options. It is nice to know that you people would put the time into thinking this through with me and share the detailed information.


----------

